

Ask HN:How to get introductions to the right Angels and Seed Firms - curt

At the stage I need to start looking for capital. Located in the Midwest while I have connections here they aren't the right fit for my company especially since I know I'll need to move to NYC or SF. The few investors I've shown love the beta and my vision but agree I need to find the perfect fit (industry, experience, location, connections). While I have a list of a few angels and seed funds (ie First Round Capital) that should have an interest don't have any way of getting in the door. Short of a blind email that nearly never works.<p>The Midwest investors and VCs I know only deal in the Midwest and stay out of the social media area that I'm entering so they don't have the connections.<p>Planning on using AngelList. Anyone have any success using it to get the ball rolling?<p>What else have people done in my situation?<p>Any tips?
======
revorad
This interview (<http://mixergy.com/naval-ravikant-venture-hacks-interview/>)
and this talk ([http://hackersandfounders.tv/T7F/naval-ravikant-hack-your-
fu...](http://hackersandfounders.tv/T7F/naval-ravikant-hack-your-funding/))
might be useful.

~~~
curt
Anyone reading this should take a look at these, they are quite good.

------
il
Getting an intro from one of the investor's portfolio companies seems to be
the accepted path.

------
maxbrown
What city are you located in? Also in the Midwest and know a few places I
could potentially intro you to. Feel free to get in touch.

~~~
curt
Thanks, currently in Chicago. Just moved up here a year ago, before that
Indiana.

~~~
maxbrown
And you're already bailing for the coasts!? But it's just heating up ;) If you
plan on sticking around, there truly are a ton of investors in the Chicago
area.

------
aherlamba
Having the same issue as well with you..anyone can introduce me to angels
around in AZ?

~~~
bdclimber14
I've been an entrepreneur in AZ for the past 2 years. Trying to land angels
here is near impossible. It's the culture, people with money don't take risks
with early-stage tech deals. It's been done, but IMO you either should get out
of AZ or plan on bootstrapping. Shoot me an email, (in profile) it's rare I
meet Arizonans on HN.

